

Year in the Life of a Kernel Maintainer (2012): Greg Kroah-Hartman - mastar2323
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/infographics/year-life-kernel-maintainer-2012-greg-kroah-hartman

======
mastar2323
An interview with Greg Kroah Hartman: [https://www.linux.com/news/special-
feature/linux-developers/...](https://www.linux.com/news/special-
feature/linux-developers/600241-30-linux-kernel-developers-in-30-weeks-greg-
kroah-hartman)

